# V10 "hack" to bring up video player sites in full screen



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

In my in depth V10 video I show you a work-around on how to bring up video player sites like Plex to run in full screen more. I haven't tried it but pretty sure you can get Amazon Prime Video to up using this method as well. Basically YoutTube in V10 is just a full-screen version of the web browser.

Run YouTube.
Sign into your YouTube account
Tap your account logo
Tap Manage your Google account link
Tap GMail
Email yourself the link to Amazon Prime Video or your Plex account
Tap the link and sign into the site
Profit?


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

This sounds like the same kind of shenanigans to get access to websites on the Switch via Facebook authentication. Ha ha.


----------



## Louis Umphenour (Oct 8, 2018)

I've got to figure this out. But first I have to figure out to get Plex to the outside world. My router needs some settings set in order to do that. I'll have to dive into the Plex forums to figure out my router's settings.


----------



## Chris350 (Aug 8, 2017)

I have Plex up and running...

The only issue I currently have it that I do not get the dialogue channel....

All the other audio channels work.... Very odd... Must be a codec issue...


----------



## Silvermagic3 (Dec 18, 2017)

Doesn't work with Amazon Prime Video...


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Great hack Trev, THANKS! I use Plex for all my home media and how to have it in the car is great. Can't wait for that next road trip!


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

You can also just search from the youtube app, for example search YouTube TV and the first result will be the youtube TV site.
Or if what you are searching for has a youtube channel with a link to their site it should be quick to get to.
I may have suggested Tesla add ability to add new services to the fullscreen apps page when I was beta testing...


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

I saw you can also search for "plex tv" on youtube. Tap the link in the description and it fires it up. Faster than my trick


----------



## Chris350 (Aug 8, 2017)

Can access PLEX.... But any content that plays with a 5.1 channel mix will be missing the center dialogue channel.... 

At least that has been my experience...


----------



## Chris350 (Aug 8, 2017)

It appears that the car doesn't support 5.1

tested this with a youtube 5.1 Dolby demo..... Looks like the center channel and the Sub channel don't work....

So, if you watch anything in plex, be sure it downmixes to Stereo...


----------



## Louis Umphenour (Oct 8, 2018)

TrevP said:


> I saw you can also search for "plex tv" on youtube. Tap the link in the description and it fires it up. Faster than my trick


I fumbled with router and Plex settings and in the end, the default settings work. Although I did turn off my express vpn.

Today while waiting in my car, I fired up YouTube and searched for Plex tv. I clicked on the description and Plex came up. Somehow I found the sign on and fumbled around and found my Plex library. It would be nice if there was a Plex icon next to the Hulu and YouTube icons.


----------



## eXntrc (Jan 14, 2019)

Chris350 said:


> So, if you watch anything in plex, be sure it downmixes to Stereo...


How do you do this for just the web client? I don't see any settings for audio downmix in the web player.


----------



## Chris350 (Aug 8, 2017)

eXntrc said:


> How do you do this for just the web client? I don't see any settings for audio downmix in the web player.


 I haven't seen a setting yet, but I am also access it from my main account (plex server account). So, I think I might set it up as just a shared account with it's owe log/pass and see if I can access settings to only stereo.


----------

